# à votre choix



## modamani

Buongiorno,
devo proporre ad un cliente una pietanza preparata a sua scelta, come potrei tradurre una frase tipo:
*Pesce del giorno  da cucinare a vostra scelta.*

è sbagliato dire  "poissons de la journée à cuisiner de votre choix"?
oppure "Poisson frais à votre choix"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Modamani ,
Direi "Poisson frais du jour, préparation à votre choix".


----------



## modamani

grazie mille


----------



## albyz

Ciao a tutti!

Non sembra suonare meglio "de votre choix"?

Per evitare che un "à" o un "de" rimanga sullo stomaco a qualcuno , si potrebbe anche fare qualcosa del tipo:
"préparation/cuisiné selon vos goûts"... sperando che nessun Giapponese passi di li a chiedere un po' di polverina d'oro!!!

Leggo sempre con piacere le squisite zampate del gattone


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Albyz ,
A me, _à _o _de_, sembra uguale...
La tua frase alternativa è molto valida.
Stammi bene!


----------



## albyz

ciao Matou,

sarà che incomincio ad avere problemi di orecchio. Il francese "mi" sbiadisce e allora rimangono più dubbi che certezze. 
Di lunedì, mi verrebbe quasi da scrivere: "...que vous pouvez cuisiner vous-même", tanto per levare un fastidio al cuoco. 
Buona settimana.


----------

